# [Essentials] Anime 3



## HaniKazmi (May 10, 2011)

*"Essentials": Anime 3*​ 


Spoiler: Rules




Only vote for a series once.
No movies (unless part of a series of movies, i.e. _*Kara no Kyoukai*_ or _*Towa no Quon*_).
You may vote for as many series as you want.
Don't edit your posts, as I won't be rechecking them.
Try and list them in some sort of order (alphabetical or the same order as this post), it makes my job much easier.
No -1'ing.
State if a series you're +1ing isn't already on the list.
If the show has a common English name, user it over the Japanese one (unless the rōmaji is easily recognizable, i.e. _*Mahō Shōjo Madoka Magika*_, or is better abbreviated, i.e. _*AnoHana*_ / _*OreImō*_).
You must have actually _*watched the anime*_. I know this isn't possible to verify, but please don't list anime you plan to watch or are only recommending just because others have done so.
This is not a thread to simply list all of the anime you've watched. Please only list the ones you _*recommend*_.



​*These are not necessarily measures of a show's quality, but rather of its popularity.*​*As such, shows dubbed for American television tend to rank higher.*​ 


Highly Acclaimed​_(more than 50 votes)_​ 


Spoiler: Highly Acclaimed



126 Death Note
86 Bleach
72 Code Geass
72 Fullmetal Alchemist
61 Naruto
58 The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzimiya
55 DragonBall Z
54 One Piece


 


Popular​_(between 25 and 50 votes)_​ 


Spoiler: Popular



49 Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann
37 Cowboy Bebop
36 Neon Genesis Evangelion
35 Elfen Lied
35 Lucky Star
32 Clannad
32 Naruto Shippuuden
30 Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood
29 DragonBall
29 Trigun
28 Gundam 00
27 Soul Eater


 


Recommended​_(between 10 and 25 votes)_​ 


Spoiler: Recommended



24 Katekyo Hitman Reborn
22 FLCL (Fooly Cooly)
22 Full Metal Panic
22 K-ON!
22 Rurouni Kenshin (Samurai X)
20 Pokemon
19 Welcome to the NHK!
18 Eden of the East Z | Higashi no Eden
18 Hellsing
18 Higurashi no Naku Koro Ni
18 Toradora
17 Azumanga Daioh
17 Detective Conan | Meitantei
17 Digimon
17 Gintama
17 Gundam Wing
17 Love Hina
17 Samurai Champloo
17 Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei
17 Shakugan no Shana
17 Yu Yu Hakusho
16 Angel Beats
16 Chobits
15 Fairy Tail
15 D.Gray-Man
14 Gundam SEED
13 Baccano!
13 Clannad Afterstory
13 Code Geass R2
13 Eureka Seven
13 Fate/Stay Night
13 Inuyasha
12 Bakemonogatari
12 Darker Than Black
12 Excel Saga
12 Higurashi no Naku Koro Ni Kai
12 Monster
11 .Hack//Sign
11 Air Gear
11 Claymore
11 Full Metal Panic Fumoffu
11 Ghost in the Shell
11 Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex
11 Great Teacher Onizuka
11 Shaman King
11 Spirited Away
10 Black Lagoon
10 Full Metal Panic : The Second Raid
10 Mushishi


 


Mentionable​_(between 5 and 10 votes)_​ 


Spoiler: Mentionable



9 Durarara
9 To Aru Majustu no Index
8 Cromartie High
8 DragonBall GT
8 Initial D
8 Ouran High School Host Club
8 School Rumble
8 Spice and Wolf
7 Berserk
7 Gantz
7 Gundam SEED Destiny
7 Highschool of the Dead
7 Mobile Fighter G Gundam
7 Ranma 1/2
7 Sailor Moon
7 School Days
7 Serial Experiments Lain
7 xxxHolic
7 Zoids
6 Ah! My Goddess
6 Ao No Exorcist (Blue Exorcist)
6 GaoGaiGar Final: Grand Glorious Gathering
6 Gash Bell (Zatch Bell)
6 Howls Moving Castle
6 Kanon
6 Medabots
6 Mobile Suit Gundam 79
6 Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind
6 Nichijou
6 Nyan Koi!
6 Outlaw Star
6 Princess Mononoke
6 Rozen Maiden
6 Shakugan no Shana Second
6 Baka and Test | Baka to Test to Shoukanjuu
5 5 Centimeters Per Second
5 Akira
5 Angelic Layer
5 Black Cat
5 Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo
5 Ergo Proxy
5 Evangelion 1.0
5 Eyeshield 21
5 Fruits Basket
5 Genshiken
5 Higurashi no Naku Koro ni Rei
5 Histories Strongest Disciple Kenichi
5 Hunter x Hunter
5 Inazuma Eleven
5 Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro
5 Mobile Suit Gundam: The 08th MS Team
5 Shuffle!
5 Steins;Gate
5 Tenchi Muyo
5 To Aru Kagaku no Railgun
5 Umineko no Naku Koro ni
5 Vampire Knight
5 Yu-Gi-Oh!


 


Other​_(Less than 5 votes)_​ 


Spoiler: Other



4 07-Ghost
4 Air
4 Akagi
4 Beelzebub
4 Card Captor Sakura
4 Chaos Head
4 Dead Leaves
4 Deadmans Wonderland
4 Desert Punk
4 Doraemon
4 DragonBall Kai
4 Fist of the North Star (Hokuto no Ken)
4 Ga-Rei Zero
4 Ghost in the Shell 2: Innocence
4 Gundam X
4 Hayate no Gotoku (Hayate the Combat Butler)
4 Ichiban Ushiro no Daimaou
4 Jigoku Shoujo
4 Kaiji
4 Kodomo no Jikan
4 Kore wa Zombie desu ka?
4 Legend of the Galactic Heroes
4 Mahou Sensei Negima | Negima!
4 Maison Ikkoku
4 Minami-ke
4 Mobile Suit Gundam 0080: War in the Pocket
4 Onegai Sensei |Teacher
4 Pandora Hearts
4 Paranoia Agent
4 Prince of Tennis
4 Puella Magi Madoka Magica
4 Rave Master
4 Rosario + Vampire
4 Sengoku BASARA
4 Sergeant Keroro
4 Sola
4 Sora no Otoshimono
4 Sora no Woto
4 Tales Of Symphonia OVA
4 Tales of the Abyss
4 Wolf's Rain
4 Yu-Gi-Oh! Duel Monsters
4 Fate/Zero
3 Bakugan
3 Beyblade
3 Blood+
3 Busou Renkin
3 Chrono Crusade
3 Crayon Shon Chan
3 Darker than Black: Ryuusei no Gemini
3 Dennou Coil
3 Grave of the Fireflies
3 Green Green
3 Gun X Sword
3 Gungrave
3 Hajime No Ippo
3 Honey and Clover II
3 Honey and Clover
3 Jyu-Oh-Sei (1 Kuroshitsuji)
3 Kaichou wa Maid-sama
3 Karas
3 Kino's Travels
3 Kiss x Sis
3 Lupin the 3rd
3 Macross frontier
3 Mobile Suit Gundam F91
3 Mobile Suit Gundam: Char's Counterattack
3 Needless
3 Planetes
3 Read or Die
3 Ryusei no Rockman Tribe
3 Saint Seiya
3 SDF-1 Macross
3 Seitokai no Ichizon
3 Seto no Hanayome
3 Skip Beat
3 Slayers
3 Special A
3 Strawberry Panic
3 Tekkaman Blade
3 Tekkon kinkreet
3 To Love Ru
3 Tsubasa Chronicle
3 Urusei Yatsura
3 Vampire Hunter D
3 Hunter X Hunter 2011
3 Mirai Nikki
2 Afro Samurai
2 Ai Yori Aoshi
2 ARIA
2 Asu no Yoichi
2 B Gata H Kei
2 Bakuman
2 Beck
2 Binchotan
2 Bokurano
2 Bokusatsu Tenshi Dokuro-chan
2 Burst Angel
2 C: The Money of Soul and Possibility Control
2 Captain Tsubasa
2 Cashern Sins
2 Castle in the Sky
2 Densetsu no Yuusha no Densetsu
2 Detroit Metal City
2 Devil May Cry
2 Diebuster
2 Disgaea
2 DW Angel
2 Freezing
2 Full Moon
2 Fushigi Yuugi
2 Gankutsuou
2 GaoGaiGar FINAL (OVA)
2 Get Backer
2 Ghost In the Shell: S.A.C 2nd Gig
2 Godannar
2 Gundam 0079
2 Hamtaro
2 Hellsing Ultimate
2 Hidan no Aria
2 Hikaru no Go
2 I my me Strawberry Eggs
2 Ichigo
2 Jungle Wa Itsumo Hale Nochi Guu
2 Kamichu
2 Kampfer
2 Kanokon
2 Kare Kano: His and Her Circumstances
2 Kaze no Stigma
2 Kimi ga Nozomu Eien
2 Kimi ni Todoke
2 Kuroshitsuji
2 Ladies Vs Butlers
2 Macross DYRL
2 Magical Shopping Arcade Abenobashi
2 Mahoromatic
2 Mai Hime
2 Major
2 Meister magi negi (negigma)
2 MM!
2 Monster Rancher
2 Moyashimon!
2 My Neighbor Totoro
2 Nana
2 Natsume Yuujinchou
2 Ninja Scroll
2 Nodame Cantabile
2 Noir
2 Nurse Witch Komugi
2 Omamori Himari
2 One Outs
2 Overman King Gainer
2 Phantom: Requiem for the Phantom
2 Ponyo on the Cliff by the Sea
2 Princess Lover
2 Queen's Blade
2 Reborn
2 RideBack
2 Rozen Maiden Traumend
2 Ryusei no Rockman
2 Saikano
2 Seitokai Yakuindomo
2 Shiki
2 shin co kohime musou
2 Slam Dunk
2 Soul Taker
2 Star Driver
2 Strike Witches
2 The Familiar of Zero | Zero no Tsukaima)
2 The Twelve Kingdoms
2 Time of Eve
2 Tokyo Magnitude 8.0
2 Tokyo Mew Mew
2 Transformers Armada
2 Trinity Blood
2 Vandread
2 Vision of Escaflowne
2 Votoms
2 Working!
2 xxxHolic Kei
2 Yu-Gi-Oh! 5Ds
2 Yutori-Chan
2 Zeta Gundam
2 Guilty Crown
2 Kamisama no memochou
2 Persona 4 The Animation
2 Shakugan no Shana Final
1 Ah My Goddess
1 Air Master
1 Akane-iro ni Somaru Saka
1 Akikan
1 Amaenaideyo
1 Amagani SS
1 Armitage III Dual Matrix
1 Armitage III Poly Matrix
1 Asura Cryin'
1 Aura Battler Dunbine
1 Avatar: The Last Airbender
1 Ayashi no Ceres
1 Battle Angel
1 Beyblade G-Revolution
1 Beyblade V-Force
1 Big O
1 Black Blood Brothers
1 Black Jack
1 Black Rock Shooter
1 Blassreitier
1 Blue Dragon
1 Blue Submarine
1 Bokura Ga Ita
1 Bounen no Xamdou (Xam'd: Lost Memories)
1 Brain Powerd
1 Cardcaptor Sakura
1 Chu-Bra
1 Club-to-Death
1 Combat Mecha Xabungle
1 Cormartie High
1 Cossette no Shouzou
1 Cowboy Bebop - Knockin' on heaven's door
1 Cutey Honey
1 Dai-Guard
1 Digimon Xros Wars
1 Dog Days
1 Dragon Crysis
1 ef - a tale of melodies
1 ef - a tale of memories
1 Ef- A tale of melodies
1 Ef- A tale of memories
1 El Cazador de la Bruja
1 Element Hunters
1 Elemental Gelade
1 Escaflowne
1 Eureka Seven Pocket full of rainbows
1 Evangelion 2.0
1 Fortune Arterial
1 Futakoi Alternative
1 Future Boy Conan
1 Gad Guard
1 Gaiking: Legend of Daiku Maryu
1 Galaxy Express 1
1 G-Gundam
1 Giant Killing
1 Giant Robo
1 Golden Boy
1 Goshuushou-sama Ninomiya-kun
1 Gosick
1 Gravion Zwei
1 Guin Saga
1 Gun Grave
1 Gunbuster
1 Gundam 0083: Stardust Memory
1 Gundam Unicorn
1 Gunslinger Girl
1 GunXSword
1 Guyver: The Bioboosted Armor
1 Haibane Renmei
1 Halo: Legends
1 Hoshi no Kabii
1 Hyakka Ryouran: Samurai Girls
1 Hyper Police
1 IGPX: Immortal Grand Prix
1 Ikkitousen
1 Infinite Stratos
1 JoJo's Bizzare Adventure
1 Kagaku ninja tai Gatchaman | Battle of the Planets
1 Kaiba
1 Kamen no Maid Guy
1 Kampfer fur die Liebe
1 Kannagi
1 Kara no Kyoukai (The Gardeb of Sinners)
1 Karin (Chibi Vampire)
1 Kashimashi ~Girl Meets Girl~
1 Kashimasi
1 Katanagatari
1 Kekkaishi
1 Kemonozune
1 Kiba
1 Kiddy Grade
1 Kiki's Delivery Service
1 Kimagure Orange Road
1 Kimikiss Pure Rouge
1 Kirarin Revolution
1 Kodocha (Kodomo no Omacha)
1 Koihime
1 Kotetsushin Jeeg
1 Kyatto Ninden Teyandee
1 Level E
1 Lovely Complex
1 Maburaho
1 Macross 7
1 Macross 7: The Galaxy is Calling Me
1 Macross Plus
1 Macross Zero
1 MADLAX
1 Magical Girl Lyrical Nanoha & A's
1 Mahoraba ~Heartful Days~
1 Mai Z-Hime
1 Martian Successor Nadesico
1 Mazinkaiser (OVA of Mazinger Z)
1 Mermaid Forest
1 Metropolis
1 Midori Days
1 Mirai Shounen Konan
1 Mononoke
1 Motto to Love-Ru
1 Mythical Detective Loki Ragnarok
1 Natsu no Arashi
1 New Getter Robo
1 Nogizaka's Secret (Nogizaka Haruka no Himitsu)
1 Now and Then, Here and There
1 Oh My Goddess
1 Onegai Twins
1 Ore no Imōto ga Konna ni Kawaii Wake ga Nai
1 Otome Youkai Zakuro
1 Overdrive
1 Pale Cocoon
1 Pani Poni Dash
1 Panty and Stocking with Garterbelts
1 Paradise Kiss
1 Patalabor
1 Patlabor
1 Peacemaker (Peacemaker Kurogane)
1 Persona Trinity Soul
1 Ping Pong Club
1 Pom Poko
1 Popotan
1 PowerPuff Girls Z
1 Princess Tutu
1 Project a-ko
1 Project Blue Earth SOS
1 Puni Puni Pomey
1 RahXephon
1 Rebuild of Evangelion
1 Rec
1 Revolutionary Girl Utena
1 Ronin Warriors
1 Rosario to Vampire
1 Saint Seiya: The Lost Canvas
1 Saiunkoku Monogatari
1 Saki
1 Samurai Seven
1 Samurai X: Trust and Betrayl
1 School Rumble Second Semester (Ni Gakki)
1 School Rumble Third Semester OVA
1 Scrapped Princess
1 S-Cry-Ed
1 Sekirei
1 Shadow Star
1 Shigofumi
1 Shigurui
1 Shinryaku Ika Musume
1 Sister Princess
1 Slayers Try
1 Soukou no Strain
1 Space Runaway Ideon
1 Speed Grapher
1 Spiral
1 Star Ocean EX
1 Super Robot Wars OG
1 Taiyo no Ko Esteban
1 Tales of Phantasia OVA
1 Tango
1 Tegami Bachi
1 Teknoman
1 Tenchi
1 Tengou Tenje
1 Tenjou Tenge
1 Texhnolyze
1 The Gokusen
1 The Place Promised in Our Early Days
1 The Skullman
1 The Sky Crawlers
1 This World of Narue
1 Tiny Snow Fairy Sugar
1 To Aru Majustu no Index
1 Too Heart
1 Touhou Anime Project – A Summer Day’s Dream
1 Turn A Gundam
1 Umisho
1 Urotsukidojo
1 Voice of a Distant Star
1 Whisper of the the Heart
1 World Destruction
1 x/1999
1 Yakitate! Japan
1 Yosuga no Sora
1 You're Under Arrest
1 Yumeria
1 Zoids: New Century Zero
1 11Eyes
1 Afro Samurai Ressurection
1 Amagami
1 Ano Hana
1 Ano Hi Mita Hana no Namae wo Bokutachi wa Mada Shiranai
1 Anohana
1 Baka to Test to Shoukanjuu Ni!
1 Ben-To
1 Bersek
1 Boku Ha Tomodachi Wa Mada Sukunai
1 Brave 10
1 C3
1 Colourful
1 Cyborg 009
1 Dance in the Vampires Bund
1 Denpa Teki no Kanojo
1 Digimon Tamers
1 Eve no Jikan
1 Ghost Stories
1 Kaleido Star
1 Kami nomi zo shiru sekai
1 Kami nomi zo shiru sekai 2
1 Last Exile ~Ginyuki no Fam~
1 Le Portrait de Petite Cossette
1 Lupin I
1 Lupin II
1 Mayo Chiki
1 Nagasarete Airantou
1 Ninja Nonsense
1 No 6
1 Nurarihyon no Mago: Sennen Makyou
1 Oban Star Racer
1 Paranoia Complex
1 Sukisyo
1 Summer Wars
1 Sword of the Stranger
1 Tamayura
1 The [email protected]
1 The Wallflower
1 The World God Only Knows
1 To Aru Kagaku no Choudenjihou
1 Toriko
1 Towa no Quon 1: Utakata no Kaben
1 Usagi Drop
1 Zetman
1 Zipang


 
 Updated to post 106


----------



## notmeanymore (May 10, 2011)

ALL the votes? Wowwee. Props to you.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 10, 2011)

+1
Naruto Shippuuden
Naruto
Dragonball Z
One Piece
Full Metal Alchemist
Gundam Wing
Inuyasha
Shaman King

For now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
Thanks a bunch for updating this.


----------



## prowler (May 12, 2011)

Tokyo Magnitude 8.0


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 12, 2011)

Not enough love for FLCL here. 
+1


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 12, 2011)

+1 pokemon


----------



## Zorua (May 12, 2011)

+1
Naruto
Inazuma Eleven

@Chhotu: The Pokemon anime has just become disappointing now. It had quality back in the old days but now it's become VERY predictable.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 12, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> +1
> Naruto
> Inazuma Eleven
> 
> @Chhotu: The Pokemon anime has just become disappointing now. It had quality back in the old days but now it's become VERY predictable.


+1 Inazuma eleven


@Zorua:Maybe you should start your TV.
I'm loving it.
they are maintaining a pace of the anime.(it's good since it came on pogo,but i hate the channel)
maybe its predictable,but still there is a lot of fun watching it.(its somewhat different from the game)


----------



## AlanJohn (May 12, 2011)

+1 Full Metal Alchemist,
+1 Pokemon,
+1 Yu-Gi-Oh,
+1 Death Note,
+1 Bleach.


----------



## HaniKazmi (May 12, 2011)

Updated thread.

Also, I'm been wondering if i should combine the various seasons of some anime, as they're taking up a lot of space (i.e FMA and FMA:B as one anime) What does everyone else think?


----------



## notmeanymore (May 12, 2011)

FMA and FMA:B are completely different series.

Naruto and Naruto Shippuuden could be combined though, for example.

But that wouldn't work for Dragonball, DBZ, and DBGT.


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 13, 2011)

Had to double-check to see I hadn't voted in the previous thread.

Anyways, these are my votes:
Jigoku shoujo
Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood
Rurouni Kenshin

In case you're still taking separate votes for different seasons, I suppose I'll vote for Jigoku Shoujo Futakomori (Season 2) and Mitsuganae (Season 3) as well.

Cheers!


EDIT:
Been 3 years since Season 3... Hope they make a season 4...


----------



## Raiser (May 13, 2011)

+1 High School of the Dead
+1 Full Metal Alchemist: Brotherhood
+1 Angel Beats


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 13, 2011)

Never voted on the old thread.

+ 1 Jigoku Shoujo
+ 1 Gunslinger Girl
+ 1 Kiss X Sis
+ 1 Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex
+ 1 Ghost in the Shell: S.A.C. 2nd GIG
+ 1 Detective Conan
+ 1 Ouran High School Host Club
+ 1 Shadow Star


----------



## Shockwind (May 13, 2011)

+1 K-On!
+1 Inuyasha
+1 Pokemon
+1 Bleach
+1 Naruto
+1 Naruto Shippuden


----------



## MaxNuker (May 13, 2011)

when you mean old thread you mean [Essentials] Anime 2? i voted there, but if it is dead for over 2 years... should i revote? either away if you accept my votes they are:
+1 Bleach
+1 Inazuma Eleven
+1 Giant Killing ( add it to the list if it isnt there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
+1 Pokemon (too bad its quality has been going down last episodes...)


----------



## SwitcherZ (May 13, 2011)

< New voter

I assume I can include movies aswell as series from seeing the list, will list them separate in any case.

*Series*:
+1 Outlaw Star
+1 Cowboy Bebop
+1 Ghost In The Shell: Standalone Complex 
+1 Ghost In the Shell: S.A.C 2nd Gig 
+1 Naruto (Both series)
+1 Bleach
+1 Dragon Ball Z
+1 Mai-hime
+1 Chobits
+1 Shuffle!
+1 Ah My Goddess!
+1 Love Hina
+1 Ouran High School Host Club
+1 The Melancholy Of Haruhi Suzumiya
+1 K-On!
+1 Kare Kano
+1 Mahou Sensei Negima
+1 The Vision of Escaflowne

*Movies*:
+1 Akira
+1 Ninja Scroll
+1 Ghost In The Shell
+1 Evangelion 1.11: You Are (Not) Alone
+1 Street Fighter Alpha

Lol, I could mention more but I think I'd be taking the piss. Its already a huge list and as its titled "Essentials", I've put what I think people should see.


----------



## HaniKazmi (May 13, 2011)

Updated list

@MaxNuker: Yes, I did mean anime 2. I simlple meant don't vote for the same anime again as you voted for in that thread as i went through the thread and added on all the votes. You can vote for anime you havent already voted for, either on this thread or the older one.

@SwitcherZ: I'm not really accepting votes for movies, not unless a lot of people want me to. I just haven't gotten around to removing the movies from the old list yet.


----------



## gigcees (May 15, 2011)

death note +1
full metal alchemist brotherhood +1
Bleach +1
One Piece +1
yu gi oh +1
gintama +1


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 18, 2011)

+1 
Beyblade
naruto
transformers armada


----------



## kcaze (May 19, 2011)

+1 Nichijou
+1 Chobits
+1 Puella Magi Magica Madoka

Also, thanks for making a new thread! Hope it doesn't die XD


----------



## CrimzonEyed (May 19, 2011)

+1
Deadmans Wonderland
Ao no Exorcist
Beelzebub
Level E

More to come when i can remember them


----------



## alex_0706 (May 19, 2011)

shin co kohime musou
digimon xros wars season 1&2
deathnote (movie/anime/magna)
meister magi negi (negigma)
fairy tail
vandread 

all of those +1


----------



## Raika (May 19, 2011)

Strawberry Panic

Gotta love the yuri. :3


----------



## hkz8000 (May 19, 2011)

+1 Bleach
+1 Gintama
+1 Death Note


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 20, 2011)

1+
Beyblade
Beyblade V-Force
Beyblade G-Revolution
Captain Tsubasa
Gundam Seed
Gundam Seed Destiny
Medabots
Ranma 1/2
Ghost in the Shell
Monster Rancher
Detective Conan


----------



## machomuu (May 20, 2011)

+1
Trigun


----------



## Empoleom (May 29, 2011)

Trigun
Code Geass
Code Geass R2
xXxHolic
xXxHolic Kei
Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood
Kuroshitsuji
Kuroshitsuji 2
Bleach
X/1999
Saint Seiya
Saint Seiya: the Lost Canvas
Ga-Rei Zero
07-Ghost
Death Note


----------



## BrightNeko (May 31, 2011)

Can anyone vote? If so +1

Series

Baccano
Mushishi
Welcome to the NHK
Kamichu
Princess tutu
Nurse witch komugi
outlaw star
Yu Yu Hakusho 
Spice and wolf
Hyper police
Eden of the East
Haibane Renmei
Kashimashi ~Girl Meets Girl~
Project Blue Earth SOS
xxxHOLiC
Sola
one piece
Now and Then, Here and There
Nyan Koi!
Moyashimon
Time of eve
Black Lagoon

Movies

kiki's delivery service
summer wars
stormy night
The Sky Crawlers
the piano forest
Samurai X: Trust & Betrayal (the Rurouni Kenshin movie)
Oblivion island
Millennium Actress
Metropolis


----------



## HaniKazmi (May 31, 2011)

Updates to this point.

As I don't know all the anime, would someone be willing to point out all the entries which are copies?
(Either the same anime title in another language, or different seasons of one anime)


----------



## Midna (May 31, 2011)

+1
FullMetal Alchemist: Brotherhood
Fairy Tail
Angel Beats
Tengan Toppa Gurren Lagann
Wolf and Spice


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 12, 2011)

+1 Shaman King


----------



## MaxNuker (Jun 12, 2011)

+1 Shaman King
forgot that on my inicial votes... thanks tigris xD


----------



## RiotShooter (Jun 12, 2011)

New Voter: hehehehe +1 to all mine

Ai Yori Aoshi
Akikan
Angel Beats!
Asu no Yoichi!
Bakemonogatari
B Gata H Kei
Big O
Black Lagoon
Bleach
Blue Subarmine No. 6
Clannad
Clannad After Story
C: The Money of Soul and Possibility Control
Deadman Wonderland
Death Note
Dog Days
Dragon Crisis
Durarara
Elfen Lied
Eureka Seven
Fate/Stay Night
Fortune Arterial
Freezing
FullMetal Alchemist: Brotherhood
Gosick
Gundam Wing
Hidan no Aria
Highschool of the Dead
Hyakka Ryouran: Samurai Girls
Ichiban Ushiro no Daimaou
IGPX: Immortal Grand Prix
Ikkitousen
Infinite Stratos
Kaichou wa Maid-sama
Kampfer
Kampfer fur die Liebe
Kanokon
Katanagatari
Kiba
Kimikiss Pure Rouge
Kimi ni Todoke
Kiss x Sis
Kore wa Zombie desu Ka
Ladies vs. Butlers
Love Hina
Maburaho
MM!
Motto to Love-Ru
Naruto
Nyan Koi
Omamori Himari
Otome Youkai Zakuro
Outlaw Star
Princess Lover!
Queen's Blade
Ronin Warriors
Rosario to Vampire
Sailor Moon
Samurai Champloo
School Days
Seitokai Yakuindomo
Sekirei
Shuffle!
Sora no Otoshimono
Star Driver
Steins;Gate
Tenchi
To Love-Ru
Toradora
Umisho
Yosuga no Sora
Yumeria
Zoids: New Century Zero

This is pretty much all the anime I have watched in the past 3 or so years.


----------



## naruses (Jun 27, 2011)

Code Geass R2
Katekyo Hitman Reborn
Death Note
History's strongest disciple Kenichi
Bakuman
Dragon Ball Z


----------



## zizer (Jun 27, 2011)

+1
Mobile Suit Gundam: The 08th MS Team
Mobile Suit Gundam 79
Gundam 00
Gundam SEED


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jun 27, 2011)

+1

Naruto
Detective Conan
Crayon Shin Chan
Doraemon
Keroro Gunso (Sgt Frog)
Bleach
Fullmetal Alchemist
Shaman King
Sailor Moon


----------



## Raika (Jun 27, 2011)

Ef-A tale of Melodies
Ef-A tale of Memories
Puella Magi Madoka Magica
Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei

*By the way, the "Mahou Shojo Madoka" and "Puella Magi Madoka Magica" are the same anime, so counting my vote, "Puella Magi Madoka Magica" goes up to 4, while you remove "Mahou Shojo Madoka".*


----------



## DarkShinigami (Jun 27, 2011)

how'd the other 2 die?

anywho my recommends are

full metal alchemist
full metal alchemist brotherhood
Clannad
Clannad after years
Toradora
Ore no Imōto ga Konna ni Kawaii Wake ga Nai(My little sister cant be this cute english name)
and bleach


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 27, 2011)

DarkShinigami said:
			
		

> how'd the other 2 die?
> 
> anywho my recommends are
> 
> ...




They died out of neglect [translation: no one updated them].


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jun 27, 2011)

+1 million for Bleach
+1 for;
Beelzebub
Freezing 
Fairytail
Deathnote


----------



## naved.islam14 (Jun 27, 2011)

Naruto +1


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jun 27, 2011)

Big jump in interest after a month of no votes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Updated to this point.


----------



## mehrab2603 (Jun 27, 2011)

+1 Code Geass R1 & R2 (Lelouch goodness)
+1 Honey and Clover 1 & 2 (Very accurate depiction of college life. Perfect balance of comedy, romance and SoL)
+1 Ano Hana (Beautiful anime. Full of dorama though)
+1 When They Cry 1 & 2 (Cute girls acting creepy all of a sudden. Makes me think something terribly bad is going to happen whenever I hear Cicadas cry. Total mindfuck)
+1 Mushishi (Nature 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## machomuu (Jun 27, 2011)

Can we do -1?


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jun 27, 2011)

No -1s, as only popular anime get minsued, and not truly bad anime.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 27, 2011)

HaniKazmi said:
			
		

> No -1s, as only popular anime get minsued, and not truly bad anime.


Well it's one thing to be popular, it's another to be overrated, and another to be popular and truly bad, or just plain bad in general.

I'm looking at you Naruto.  My love for you has run stone cold and turned into ash reminiscent of that created from burnt ivory that represent the volatile emotions I have for you now.

So to counteract that overrated thing that I hours on, +1 Ninja Nonsense.


----------



## DeathStrudel (Jun 27, 2011)

+1

Detective Conan
Neon Genesis Evangelion
FLCL
Gantz
Inuyasha
Samurai Champloo
Lupin III
Cowboy Bebop
Serial Experiments Lain



			
				HaniKazmi said:
			
		

> No -1s, as only popular anime get minsued, and not truly bad anime.


But some popular anime is truly bad, not to mention there are some on the list I would -1 that aren't considered popular


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 16, 2011)

I would have to recommend an anime I know will be over looked, but the anime is Sukisyo (Sukisho) It's correct under both titles.
also I want to +1 a few


Spoiler: +1



Death Note
Fullmetal Alchemist
Elfen Lied 
Neon Genesis Evangelion
Pokemon 
FLCL (Fooly Cooly)
Hellsing 
Digimon
Azumanga Daioh 
Higurashi no Naku koro ni
Detective Conan
Excel Saga 
Ghost in the Shell 
Spirited Away
Full Metal Panic Fumoffu 
Higurashi no Naku koro ni kai
Zatch Bell
Umineko no Naku Koro ni 
Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo
Hellsing Ultimate 
Puni Puni Pomey 
S-Cry-Ed
.Hack//Sign
Blue Submarine


I also would like to add Digimon Tamers, Le Portrait de Petite Cossette, Summer Wars, and Cyborg 009.


----------



## Raika (Jul 16, 2011)

Ano Hi Mita Hana no Namae wo Bokutachi wa Mada Shiranai
Baka to Test to Shoukanjuu (same thing as Baka to Test on the list, use the full name please)
Sora no Woto


----------



## shyam513 (Aug 11, 2011)

Higurashi No naku koro ni
Full metal Panic
Elfen lied
Full metal alchemist
Death note


----------



## 1234turtles (Aug 11, 2011)

+1 
fairy tail 
dragon ball z kai
katekyo hitman reborn
soul eater
gurren laggan


----------



## pistone (Aug 11, 2011)

death note 
bersek
one piece
naruto shippuden
medarot
digimon 1
lupin I/II/III
detective conan
and .........i cant believe no one voted this 
oban star racer


----------



## jurassicplayer (Aug 19, 2011)

Denpa Teki no Kanojo


----------



## Nujui (Aug 22, 2011)

+1 Nichijou


----------



## machomuu (Aug 22, 2011)

+1 
Baccano


----------



## basher11 (Aug 22, 2011)

+1 Lucky Star
+1 Angel Beats


----------



## Midna (Aug 26, 2011)

+1 
Minami-ke
Kamichu!
Ao no Exorcist
Code Geass
K-On!
Haruhi Suzumiya


----------



## Shufflemac (Sep 4, 2011)

+1
Angel Beats
Highschool of the Dead - YES THAT'S RIGHT, I PLAYED THAT CARD >


----------



## notmeanymore (Sep 4, 2011)

Deadman Wonderland
No 6
C - The Money of Soul and Possibility Control
Ao no Exorcist (or Blue Exorcist)


----------



## Ericthegreat (Sep 4, 2011)

Gun X Sword is a great anime it needs more votes, So does Gungrave.


----------



## geminisama (Sep 11, 2011)

I give a vote for these ones.
+1 Cowboy Bebop
+1 Samurai Champloo
+1 Cromartie High
+1 Gundam Wing
+1 Gintama
+1 Fooley Cooley
+1 Ghost in the Shell: SAC
+1 Paranoia Complex
+1 Ghost Stories (for the lulz)


----------



## chemistryfreak (Sep 11, 2011)

+1 to all these Anime ?(
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





?)(?)?
One Piece


----------



## machomuu (Sep 11, 2011)

+1
Eden of the East


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Sep 11, 2011)

+1 to the following:


Spoiler



Death Note 
Bleach 
Fullmetal Alchemist 
The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzimiya
Naruto 
One Piece 
DragonBall Z 
DragonBall
Clannad 
Naruto Shippuuden
Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood
K-ON!
Claymore 
Shaman King
Highschool of the Dead
Fruits Basket 
Rave Master
Ao No Exorcist (Blue Exorcist)
DragonBall Kai
Kaichou wa Maid-sama
Toradora
Kamisama no memochou
D. Gray man


Are you grouping 2 series of the same show together?


----------



## HaniKazmi (Sep 12, 2011)

Sorry for the delay: Hard drive crashed and I lost the spreadsheet where I was saving this.

Updated to this point.


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Sep 13, 2011)

+1 to Hidan no Aria, Shakugan no Shana, Anohana, and Durarara


----------



## DarkShinigami (Sep 15, 2011)

+1 usagi drop(still ongoing)
+1 dance in the vampires bund
+1 angel beats (awesome ost)
+1 the wallflower


----------



## prowler (Sep 15, 2011)

DarkShinigami said:
			
		

> +1 usagi drop(still ongoing)


It's finished.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Sep 15, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> DarkShinigami said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shows how behind the cave i live in is(still gotta watch it though theres too much other stuff i gotta watch as well)


----------



## Arras (Sep 15, 2011)

K-ON!(!)
+1


----------



## prowler (Sep 16, 2011)

I was going to ask if we can downvote animu, turns out we can't. Was going to downvote Madoka, piece of over rated lesbian loli shit

Anyway +
Colo(u)rful
Sword of the Stranger
Towa no Quon 1: Utakata no Kaben
Nichijou
Higashi no Eden
Eve no Jikan.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 19, 2011)

+1 Angel Beats


----------



## mangaTom (Sep 19, 2011)

+1 Steins;Gate


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Oct 7, 2011)

+1
Baka to Test to Shoukanjuu
Baka to Test to Shoukanjuu Ni!
Kami nomi zo shiru sekai
Kami nomi zo shiru sekai 2


----------



## Flame (Oct 7, 2011)

Cowboy Bebop
Death Note


----------



## Excellentnuke (Oct 9, 2011)

Idk if we can use newly released/ongoing anime, but so far I'm loving fate/zero and Persona 4 The Animation.

I'd also like to vote for fate/stay night, Gudnam 00, Toradora, Nodame Cantabile, Death Note, and Durarara.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Oct 9, 2011)

+1 to:
Angel Beats
The World God Only Knows.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 9, 2011)

+1
Persona 4


----------



## prowler (Oct 9, 2011)

machomuu said:


> +1
> Persona 4


There's only been one episode, how can you tell if it's 'essential'?

Please no fan boy comments.

Edit: And the full name is Persona 4 The Animation.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 9, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > +1
> ...


It's pretty good.  I was also going to put Hunter X Hunter 2011 but I have yet to finish the first episodes.

But so far I'd give Persona a 3.5.


----------



## prowler (Oct 9, 2011)

machomuu said:


> It's pretty good.


How can you judge something from one episode?
What if it completely bombs half way through, like being rushed, fillers and everything else in a generic anime?

We all know you'd die for your weeaboo dating sim but please, you can't judge something is 'essential' from one episode.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Oct 9, 2011)

Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo +1


----------



## machomuu (Oct 9, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > It's pretty good.
> ...


If it bombs then I'll redact it, however I don't let my feelings cloud my judgement, it's pretty good with what it does and how it does it.  Would you like it it if waited 'till halfway through?


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 9, 2011)

+1 Clannad
+1 Angel Beats!
+1 Air
+1 Higurashi no naku koro ni
+1 Steins;Gate
+1 Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann
+1 Gintama
+1 Meitantei/Detective Conan
+1 Nichijou (hilarious)


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 9, 2011)

*+1 FULLMETAL ALCHEMIST*
*+1 FULLMETAL ALCHEMIST: BROTHERHOOD*
*+1 EVANGELION*
*+1 INITIAL D*

i'm in a screaming mood today 






machomuu said:


> I don't let my feelings cloud my judgement


 
"_machomuuu, trust your feelings_"


----------



## machomuu (Oct 9, 2011)

...Meh, fine, I'll redact it.  The show, at this point, is good because of it's nods to the game, and for that reason for one who hasn't played it 'twould be a 3/5, so until it becomes a 4/5:

-1
Persona 4


----------



## azntiger (Oct 13, 2011)

+1
Death Note
Code Geass


----------



## luke_c (Oct 29, 2011)

Nurarihyon no Mago: Sennen Makyou


----------



## duel (Oct 30, 2011)

Man, I'd list what I've watched and enjoyed but I'd be here all day. I'll go from the front page list and pick the ones I liked.

From recent Anime:
+1
Hunter X Hunter 2011
Beelzebub
Shakugan no Shana (3, but first seasons as well to understand what's going on),
Working! (both seasons)
THE [email protected]
Toriko
Boku Ha Tomodachi Wa Mada Sukunai
C3

From what's been listed:
+1
Death Note
Code Geass
One Piece
Melacholy of Haruhi Suzumiya
TTGL
Dragon Ball/Dragon Ball Z/Dragon Ball Kai
Cowboy Bebop
Elfen Lied
Evangelion
Lucky Star
Clannad
Trigun
FMA (original and Brotherhood)
Soul Eater
FLCL
Katekyo Hitman Reborn
Full Metal Panic (Season 1, Fumoffu and The Second Raid)
K-ON! (Both Seasons)
Welcome to the NHK
Digimon
Hellsing
Love Hina
Toradora
Yu Yu Hakusho
Azumanga Daioh
Chobits
D.Gray-man
Gintama
Clannad After Story
Baccano!
Excel Saga
Fate/Stay Night
Fairy Tail
Darker Than Blake
Eureka Seven
Black Lagoon
Mushishi
Ouran High School Host Club
School Rumble (All Semesters)
Durarara
Sailor Moon
Droids
Ah! My Goddess
Medabots
Angelic Layer
Black Cat
Fruits Basket
Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro
Shuffle
Baka To Test To Shoukanjuu
Bobobo-Bo Bo-Bobo
Hayate The Combat Butler
Ichiban Ushiro no Daimao
Sora no Woto
Mahou Sensei Negima
Vampire Night
Kaichou wa Maid-sama
Needless
Nichijou
Seitokai No Ichizon
Slayers
Seto no Hanayome
To Love Ru (1st and Motto)
Vampire Hunter D
B Gata H Kei
Bakuman (both seasons)
Bokusatsu Tenshi Dokuro Chan
Kuroshitsuji seasons 1 and 2
MM!
Seitokai Yakuindomo
Trinity Blood
Yutori Chan

Ones that I haven't seen yet are Orphen, Samurai Pizza Cats and Tales of Vesperia: First Strike. +1 to those.


Looking back, I just might watch too much Anime. And what I've listed may not be all the shows I've ever watched. Huh.


----------



## kevan (Oct 30, 2011)

DBZ
DB: GT
DB
Naruto
One Piece


----------



## HaniKazmi (Nov 14, 2011)

Edit: Mistake, please delete.


----------



## DarkStriker (Nov 14, 2011)

Mecha/sci-fi genre
Code Geass
Gundam 00
Gundam Seed+Destiny
Guilty Crown
Shounen genre
One Piece
Hunter x Hunter 2011
Fairy Tail
Action genre
Last Exile ~Ginyuki no Fam~
Drama/Slice of life and all the other love stuff genre
Kamisama no memochou
Kimi ni Todoke
Other genre
Detective Conan


----------



## Daidude (Nov 14, 2011)

one piece

and thats about it


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 14, 2011)

+1 fairy tail


----------



## Coconut (Dec 20, 2011)

+ 1

Code Geass
Darker than Black
Baccano!
Full Metal Panic
Clannad
Shakugan no Shana
Kaleido Star
Macross Frontier
Strike Witches
Vampire Knight


----------



## machomuu (Dec 23, 2011)

+1
Persona 4 The Animation, before the series was just ok-good, but today's episode was pure genius, one everyone needs to see it, though those who played the game will probably appreciate this episode more.
Afro Samurai
Afro Samurai Ressurection
Baka and Test


----------



## outgum (Dec 27, 2011)

Kore wa Zombie Desu Ka, Mayo Chiki, Ben-To, 11Eyes and Angel Beats


----------



## Ketsueki (Jan 11, 2012)

+1 Naruto
+1 One Piece
+1 code geass
+1 Tengen Toppa Gurren-Lagann


----------



## Mr. Prince (Feb 23, 2012)

+1 One piece
+1 Naruto
+1 Naruto Shippuden
+1 Toaru Majutsu no Index
+1 Toaru Majutsu no Index 2
+1 Death Note
+1 Hunter X Hunter (2011)
+1 Mirai Nikki
+1 Fate/Zero
+1 Detective Conan
+1 Katekyo Hitman Reborn


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 23, 2012)

+1
Fairy Tail
Shakugan no shana
Mirai Nikki
Densetsu no yuusha no densetsu
Naruto
Code Geass
Hitman Reborn
Brave 10
Gintama


----------



## Click This (Mar 5, 2012)

Zipang
Fate/Zero
Amagami
Shiki
Spice and Wolf

-
Off the top of my head.

EDIT:
How could I forget?
+1
STEINS;GATE


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Apr 10, 2012)

+1 Zetman


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 10, 2012)

+1

Nichijou
Lucky Star
Azumanga daioh
Higurashi series
Shana series
Zero no Tsukaima series (including the new season)
Soul Eater
Tengen Toppa
Death note
Kore wa zombie desuka


----------



## Ethevion (Apr 11, 2012)

+1 to Bleach, Naruto, Death Note, and Hellsing. If I'm allowed to do so, -1 to Neon Genesis Evangelion.


----------



## gamefan5 (Apr 11, 2012)

+1
Naruto Shippudden
One Piece
Fullmetal Alchemist
Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood
Code Geass
Code Geass R2
Soul Eater
Fairy Tail


----------



## HaniKazmi (May 23, 2012)

It took a while (blame real life), but first post is up to date again.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 28, 2012)

+1
The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzimiya
Kanon


----------



## basher11 (May 28, 2012)

+1 Sankarea (not on list)
+1 Fate/Stay Night
+1 Chibi Devil (not on list)
+1 Sora no Otoshimono
+1 Mayo Chiki
+1 A Channel (not on list)
+1 Kore wa Zombie desu ka of the Dead (not on list)


----------



## Daemauroa (May 28, 2012)

1+  The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzimiya
1+ Bakemonogatari
1+ Higurashi no Naku Koro Ni
1+ Ergo Proxy
1+ Serial Experiment Lain
1+ Steins;Gate
1+ Mirai nikki

so, that are my contributions to the list. too bad we can't list any movies , because The disappearance of Haruhi Suzumiya ( Suzumiya Haruhi no shoushitsu ) was one of the best I have ever saw.
oh, and Evangelion 1.0 & 2.0 are movies, so I think they aren't allowed on the list? though they are great movies and especially the OST was amazing.


----------



## Hells Malice (May 28, 2012)

Wow look at all the bad animes at the top.
Guess i'll liven up the list.


*ahem*
*(Bold = not on list)*

+1:
*A Channel*
*Accel World*
*Acchi Kocchi*
Air
Angel Beats
Ano Hana
*Another*
Black Rock Shooter (OVA and anime)
C: The Money of Soul and Possibility Control
*Canaan*
*Carnival Phantasm*
Chaos;Head
Chobits
Clannad (+ AS)
C3
*Da Capo (all seasons)*
*The Mystic Archives of Dantalian*
Darker than BLACK
Eden of the East
Ef - A Tale of Memories (you have this on the list twice btw, it and melodies)
Ef - A Tale of Melodies
Elfen Lied
Fate/ stay night
Fate/zero
Gosick
*Hanamaru Kindergarten*
*Hanasaku Iroha*
Heaven's Memopad (jap: Kamisama no Memochou)
*Hidamari Sketch*
When They Cry (both seasons)
*Inu x Boku*
Inuyasha (it was my first anime, dammit)
Jigoku Shoujo
Kanon
Kara No Kyoukai
Katanagatari
*Koi Kaze*
K-ON!
*Kurokami*
*Last Exile*
*Mashiroiro Symphony*
*Mitsudomoe*
*Myself;Yourself*
Negima!
Nyan Koi
Pani Poni Dash
*Papa No Iukoto*
Persona 4
Phantom ~Requiem for the Phantom~
Puella Magi Madoka Magica
*Ro-Kyu-Bu!*
Seitokai no Ichizon
Shakugan No Shana (all 3 seasons)
Shinryaku! Ika Musume   (both seasons)
Shuffle!
Sola
*Strawberry Marshmallow (jap: Ichigo Mashimaro)*
Strike Witches
Suzuka
*Symphogear*
Tales of Symphonia (it sucks but I love Tales too much not to like it >_>; 
Tales of the Abyss
Tears to Tiara
The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya
The Third
Toaru Kagaku no Railgun
Tokyo Magnitude 8.0
Toradora!
Umineko no Naku Koro Ni
Usagi Drop
Utawarerumono
*Valkyria Chronicles *(despite never getting a proper sub...)
*White Album*
*Yuru Yuri*


----------



## DS1 (May 28, 2012)

+1
Cowboy Bebop
DBZ
Digimon

Also +1 Bakuman if you are too lazy/poor to read the comic


----------



## machomuu (May 28, 2012)

+1 Steins; Gate
+1 Bakemonogatari
+1 Nisemonogatari


----------



## Sterling (May 29, 2012)

Here the ones I'm +1ing and their respective tiers.

Essential

-Naruto
-The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzimiya
-Dragonball Z

Recommended

-Naruto Shippuden
-Trigun
-Yu Yu Hakusho

Noteworthy

-Dragonball GT

Other

-Queen's Blade
-Lovely Complex

Not on the list

-Highschool DxD
-Girls Bravo


----------



## outgum (Jun 17, 2012)

My god Senkai Zesshou Symphogear was so good XD.

HIIIIBIKI!


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 29, 2012)

outgum said:


> My god Senkai Zesshou Symphogear was so good XD.
> 
> HIIIIBIKI!



It received so much hate.
I loved it, if only for Nana Mizuki being so prominent.


----------



## jevuz (Jun 29, 2012)

+1
gintama
saint seya (the old one)


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Jul 3, 2012)

Wow I'm surprised Gantz even got 7 votes, it's a stupid cunt's anime. Does not hold a cradle to the epicness that is the manga. It actually ends when the manga gets really good. Shameful.


----------



## Lican (Jul 25, 2012)

shadow star


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 2, 2012)

Can I shout Fairy Tail a hundred times?


----------



## broitsak (Sep 2, 2012)

+1 Inazuma Eleven


----------



## YoshiRider123 (Oct 19, 2012)

Beyblade
Bleach
Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo
Crayon Shin Chan
Chrono Crusade
Death Note
Detective Conan
Digimon
Dragon Ball
Dragon Ball Z
Fire Emblem *(not on the list)*
Fruits Basket
Fullmetal Alchemist
Gundam Wing
Kodocha
Lucky Star
Negima!
Ninja Nonsense
One Piece
Pokémon
Prince of Tennis
Sailor Moon
Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei
School Rumble
Slayers
Spiral
Spirited Away
Super Robot Wars OG
Tenchi Muyo!
Tsukuyomi: Moon Phase *(not on the list)*
Yu-Gi-Oh!
Yu Yu Hakusho

For the record, HaniKazmi, you have Ah/Oh! My Goddess listed as three different items. I think you should fix this and merge them all under one since they're all referring to the same thing, so it should actually have eight votes total.


----------



## GammaGeorgeX (Oct 31, 2012)

Hmm, I think I'll give...
Kampfer +1
Death Note +1
K-ON! +1
Shinryaku Ika Musume +1


----------



## emmanu888 (Mar 29, 2013)

+1 Puella Magi Madoka Magica


----------



## Sop (Jul 1, 2013)

+1 

fooly cooly
samurai champloo
boondocks (not sure if it's anime, although it has the japanese art style)
black lagoon
spice and wolf


----------



## beta4attack (Jul 1, 2013)

+1:
Hitman Reborn
Pokemon
Persona 4 the animation
Sword Art Online
Digimon
Detective Conan
Megaman.EXE/NT Warrior
Megamn Starforce


----------



## ilman (Jul 1, 2013)

+1:
Sword Art Online
High School of the Dead
Death Note
The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzimiya
DragonBall Z
To Love RU
Kampfer
Azumanga Daioh


----------



## xist (Jul 1, 2013)

Check the last edit of the first post - this topic isn't being updated/actively managed any longer.


----------



## naved.islam14 (Sep 26, 2013)

+1 Death Note


----------



## AsPika2219 (Oct 10, 2013)

+1:
Detective Conan
Pokemon
Digimon
Naruto Shippuden
Coppelion
Sgt Keroro
Sailor Moon
Crayon Shin Chan
Inuyasha


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Oct 10, 2013)

+1

Pokemon Origins
Seitokai Yakuindomo


----------



## Walker D (Oct 10, 2013)

Kaiba
Watamote
Chuunibyou Demo Koi ga Shitai!
Sakurasou no Pet na Kanojo


----------



## AsPika2219 (Oct 15, 2013)

+1:
Pokemon Origins
Chibi Maruko Chan
Dr Slump Arale Chan
Origami Warriors
Accel World
Blue Dragon
Bleach
City Hunter
Hunter X Hunter
Spooky Kitaro
Winter Sonata (anime version)


----------



## RedCoreZero (Nov 5, 2013)

OH NO THAT'S IT MOTHER FUCKERS

1+ Dragon Ball Z

1+ Cowboy Bebop

1+ Baka and Test | Baka to Test to Shoukanjuu

1+ A Certain Magical Index

1+ A Certain *Scientific Railgun

1+ Squid Girl

1+ Nichijou

1+ Daily Lives of Highschool Boys


----------



## GammaGeorgeX (Nov 9, 2013)

mroe from me
+1 on
Sakurasou no Pet na Kanojo
Yuyu Hakusho
The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzimiya


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 10, 2013)

_*Checks the votes*_
_*"Ghost in the Shell" - 11 votes, "Recommended", "One Piece" - 54 votes, "Essential"*_
_*"Akira" - 5 votes, "Noteworthy", "Naruto" - 61 votes, "Essential"*_

Holy--

_*Leaves*_


----------



## RedCoreZero (Nov 10, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> _*Checks the votes*_
> _*"Ghost in the Shell" - 11 votes, "Recommended", "One Piece" - 54 votes, "Essential"*_
> _"Akira" - 5 votes, "Noteworthy", "Naruto" - 61 votes, "Essential"_
> 
> ...


 
Exactly


----------



## mr. fancypants (Nov 12, 2013)

+1
pokemon
MLP (not listed i know but love the sarcasm from the series)


----------



## basher11 (Nov 12, 2013)

+1 strike the blood
kyoukai no kanata
teekyu
senyuu
kill la kill
outbreak company
miss monochrome


----------



## Deadvolt (Nov 12, 2013)

Your list of essentials is completely flawed lol 
common seriously? Slayers & Akira are dead last? something is deeply wrong about that.


----------



## Deadvolt (Nov 12, 2013)

Recent Anime Suggestions. Check out: *Outbreak Company*


----------



## krazykracker1288 (Nov 12, 2013)

+1

Bleach
Death Note
Dragon Ball Z
Elfen Lied
Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood
Yu Yu Hakusho
I especially recommend Brotherhood over the original Fullmetal anime. The story follows the manga much closer, and its pretty much filler free, making it sixty something episodes of glued to your seat brilliance.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 12, 2013)

+1
Acchi Kocchi 
Arpeggio of Blue Steel 
Blood Lad
Busou Renkin
Code Geass R1 and R2
Clannad and Clannad After Story 
Danganronpa The Animation
Dansai Bunri no Crime Edge
Date a Live
Eureka Seven
Eyeshield 21 
Fate/Stay Night
Gakuen Love Comedy/NouKome
Galilei Donna
Gatchaman Crowds
Gingitsune
Golden Time
Hajime no Ippo s1, s2 and s3
Kakumeiki Valvrave s1 and s2
Kimi ni Todoke
Ladies versus Butlers!
Log Horizon
Lovely Complex
Maoyuu Maou Yuusha
Mayo Chiki
Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn
Mirai Nikki
Moyashimon
Moyashimon Returns 
Strike the Blood
Kyoukai no Kanata
Kill la Kill
Outbreak company
My Bride is a Mermaid
Non Non Biyori 
Persona 4 The Animation
Pokémon Origins
Sakurasou no Pet na Kanojo
Servant x Service
Silver Spoon
Shingeki no Kyojin
Spice and Wolf
Space Brothers 
Sora no Otoshimono
Suisei no Gargantia
Sword Art Online
The World God Only Knows
Tokyo Ravens 
Unbreakable Machine-Doll
Yahari Ore no Seishun Love Come wa Machigatteiru
Yowamushi Pedal
Yuusha ni Narenakatta 
damn i am voting for a lot of them, but they are most of the best that came out in the last couple of years IMO


----------



## AsPika2219 (Dec 28, 2013)

+1

Star Driver
Accel World
Bleach
Fairy Tail
Hunter X Hunter

Waiting for this anime aired on next year on Animax Asia (same time as Japan)

Space Dandy (release date - 5 January 2014)


----------



## Saturosias (Jan 19, 2014)

I'll be trying to update the OP soon. I've also changed it to reflect the fact that most of the "top" anime were mainstreamed onto American television, thus explaining their high position on the ladder.

I'll cast my vote here, as well:


AnoHana
Attack on Titan
Clannad + After Story
Code Geass
Eden of the East
ef: A Tale of Memories/Melodies
Fate/Zero
Girls und Panzer
Ghost in the Shell
Gunslinger Girl
Haruhi Suzumiya
Hataraku Maou-sama!
Kami-sama no Memo-chou (Heaven's Memo Pad)
Kara no Kyoukai (Garden of Sinners) Series
OreImo
Psycho-Pass
Puella Magi Madoka Magica (+ Rebellion Story)
Shin Sekai Yori (From the New World)
Spice and Wolf
Steins;Gate (+ Fuka Ryouiki no Déjà vu)
Toradora!
Usagi Drop


Going through trying to re-tally all the votes for accuracy, only done with page 2 and... 149 anime, this'll take a bit of time.

Page 5, 236 anime... don't know if I'll survive... back hurts... from typing for so long...


----------



## TwilightWarrior (Jan 19, 2014)

+1
Ao no Exorcist
DBZ
DBZ Kai
Naruto
Naruto Shippuden
FMA: BROTHERHOOD
Ace of the diamond
Kurokos basketball
Hajime no ippo
Yowamushi Pedal
Attack on titan
sword art online
hunter x hunter
eyeshield 21
Log horizon


----------



## CosmoCortney (Jun 18, 2014)

Cowboy Bebop
Dragon Ball
Dragon Ball Z
Dragon Ball GT
Chobits
Golden Boy
Sora No Otoshimono
Shin Chan
Fullmetal Alchemist
One Piece
Lucky Star
Elfenlied
F-Zero Farukon Densetsu
Sailor Moon
Ranma
Pokemon
Hellsing
Dedective Conan
Digimon
Yu Gi Oh
Tales of the Abyss
Tales of Symphonie
Dr. Slump
Sonic X


----------



## vayanui8 (Aug 30, 2014)

+1
Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood
Code Geass
Cowboy Bebop
Soul Eater
Gurren Lagann
Paranoia Agent


----------



## Reisyukaku (Oct 18, 2014)

Holy shit taste, batman.. OP, please tell me that list is randomly generated lol


----------



## Sterling (Oct 18, 2014)

Reisyukaku said:


> Holy shit taste, batman.. OP, please tell me that list is randomly generated lol


 
pls leave. k thx, bai.

Jokes aside, either vote and put what you want in there or shove off.


----------



## Saturosias (Oct 24, 2014)

Whoops, forgot about this thread when I got busy, will try to update it really soon after I find that Excel spreadsheet I spent hours tasking over.


----------



## iamKHEEMchi (Jul 30, 2015)

[+1]

One Piece
Ouran High School Host Club
Hajime no Ippo
Yowamushi Pedal
Ore Monogatari!
Prince of Tennis
Shinrei Tantei Yakumo
Kuroko no Basuke
Katekyou Hitman Reborn
Clannad
Ano Hana
Tokyo Ghoul
Shingeki no Kyojin
Flame of Recca
Daa! Daa! Daa!
Shugo Chara!
Sket Dance
Gintama
Bleach
Get Backers
Tsuritama
Bonjour Sweet Love Patisserie
Hakuoki
Uta no Prince Sama
Brother's Conflict
Barakamon
Tantei Gakuen Q
Free!
Kill La Kill
Meganebu
Bakumatsu Rock
Busou Renkin
Midori no Hibi
School rumble
Shijou Saikyou no Deshi Kenichi 
Gekkan Shoujo Nozaki Kun
Binan Koukou Chikyuu Boebu Love


----------



## Konno Ryo (Aug 17, 2015)

Here's my 2 cents

[+1]

One Piece
Tokyo Ghoul
bleach
Kuroshitsuji (Black butler) season 1 ep 1-10 + season 3 + ova
Mirai Nikki (Future Diary)
Blood+
Deadman Wonderland
Beelzebub
Kore wa Zombie desu ka?  (Is This a Zombie?)
Sora no Otoshimono (Heaven's Lost Property)
Steins;Gate
Spice and Wolf
Durarara
Black Lagoon
Fairy Tail
Inuyasha
Bakemonogatari
Excel Saga
Eden of the East
Higurashi no Naku Koro Ni (When They Cry)
FLCL (Fooly Cooly)
Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood
Trigun
Lucky Star
The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzimiya
Naruto
Death Note
Kiseijuu; Sei no Kakuritsu
Jormungand
Sword Art Online
Princess Resurrection
Another
Dusk Maiden of Amnesia
Heaven's Memo Pad
Psycho Pass
Kill La Kill


----------



## Wellington2k (Aug 17, 2015)

How can Ika Musume have not invaded this list?! I'll do my part.

+1

Shinryaku Ika Musume
Death Note
I Can't Understand What My Husband is Saying (Danna ga Nani o Itteiru Ka Wakaranai Ken)


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 11, 2016)

Gundam 00 is already on the list so my work here is done.


----------



## quackstar84 (Feb 20, 2016)

I was impressed with monster. Although most of it is filler.


----------



## Ericzander (May 3, 2016)

Every series I'm about to say is already on the list.  Oh also it should be noted that I'm one of those casual Shonen anime watching scrubs that _real_ Otakus hate.  So let's get generic!

Avatar: The Last Airbender (I'm counting it, fight me)
Bobobo-bobo-bobo
Cowboy Bebop
Death Note
Dragonball
Dragonball Z
Dragonball GT
Dragonball Super (actually this isn't on the list yet)
Inuyasha
One Piece
One Punch Man (also not on the list.  Has GBAtemp avoided the circlejerk?)

Eh, that's probably good for now.


----------



## GalladeGuy (May 26, 2016)

+1

Nisekoi
Toradora
Elfen Lied
And you thought there is never a girl online?
Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai
One Punch Man
Re:Zero kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu


----------



## BurningDesire (May 26, 2016)

Highly acclaimed 
126 Death Note
86 Bleach
72 Code Geass
72 Fullmetal Alchemist
61 Naruto
58 The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzimiya
55 DragonBall Z
54 One Piece


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (May 27, 2016)

+1 The World God Only Knows
+1 Love Live! School Idol Project
+1 Kokoro Connect 
+1 Toradora


----------



## Thunder Kai (May 27, 2016)

Highschool DxD

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Umineko No Naku Koro Ni


----------



## Feeling it! (May 27, 2016)

Step back you weeb pieces of filth.
+1 to Gintama <-------greatest anime ever.
+1 to JoJo's bizarre adventure. I watched it all the way through.Read the manga.
+1 to Trigun.
+1 to bleach.
-1 to Sword art online. 
-1 to full metal alchemist brotherhood.


----------



## keven3477 (May 27, 2016)

Yu-gi-oh season zero
Yu-gi-oh Duel monsters
gx, 5d's, zexal, arc-v (<---I don't recommend dub for these)
yu-yu hakusho
assassination classroom
bleach
erased(boku dake ga inai machi)
death note
Dragon ball z
fairy tail
Full metal alchemist brotherhood
highschool of the dead
kill la kill
future diary (mirai nikki)
naruto and naruto shippuden
sword art online
tengen toppa gurren lagan

all of these I rate 9 and up in my opinion so that is what I recommend. I mostly watched these in English dub so please don't hate me for that.


----------



## vayanui8 (May 27, 2016)

In what fucking up world is bleach one of the top contenders. Its shit


----------



## Argo (Jun 10, 2016)

Steins; Gate
Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann
Welcome to the NHK
Neon Genesis Evangelion
Puella Magi Madoka Magica
Kara no Kyoukai
Pale Cocoon
C
Voices of a Distant Star


----------



## Thunder Kai (Jun 10, 2016)

Argo said:


> Steins; Gate
> Tendency Toppa Gurren Lagann
> Welcome to the NHK
> Neon Genesis Evangelion
> ...


Madoka Magica is awesome


----------



## Argo (Jun 10, 2016)

Thunder Kai said:


> Madoka Magica is awesome


Literally my favorite anime XD


----------



## Argo (Jun 16, 2016)

I'm adding one to mine, 
Boku dake ga Inai Machi (Erased)


----------



## VitaType (Jul 17, 2016)

+1 for Detective Conan


----------



## SapphireDaisy (Aug 21, 2016)

+1 sailor moon


----------



## Thunder Kai (Aug 21, 2016)

Nisekoi


----------



## YugamiSekai (Aug 23, 2016)

+1 to Serial Experiments Lain.




7! JUST 7 VOTES! OMG YOU GUYS WHYYYY


----------



## AsPika2219 (Aug 24, 2016)

+1 for my favorites anime!

D. Gray-Man Hallow
Mob Psycho 100
Fairy Tails
Kekkaishi


----------



## Youkai (Aug 24, 2016)

Saiki Kusuo no Ψ Nan
Sousei no Onmyouji
D. Grey Man Hallow
Fukigen na Mononokean
Dragonball Super

and to add some older ones

Digimon
Elfen Lied
Full Metall Panic Fumufu
Kono minikuku mo utsukushi Sekai
Onegai Twins
Onegai Teacher
Rockman.exe (but beware of the US dub)


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 16, 2017)

+Nichijou
+Kobayashi-san Maid Dragon
+Kill Me Baby


----------



## Noctosphere (May 27, 2017)

i give +1 to
naruto
naruto shippuden
boruto : next generation
fairy tail
pokemon
one piece

on a side note, i dont think naruto shippuden and boruto next generation should be separated from naruto since they are sequel and not spin off, bjt thats just my opinion


----------



## Alkéryn (Jun 4, 2017)

Cashern sins if no one mentioned them
They are drepesing but also great and beautiful
Though they could turn you into a nihilist so beware ^^


----------



## Xexyz (Jun 4, 2017)

＋K-On!
+ Suzumiya Haruhi no Yuutsu + movie
+ Bakemonogatari
+ Clannad
+ Lucky Star
+ Gintama
+ Katanagatari
+ Angel Beats
+ Kami Nomi Zo Shiru Sekai
+ Kill la Kill
+ Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Shukufuku wo!
+ Kiseijuu: Sei no Kakuritsu
+ Nichijou
+ Danshi Koukousei no Nichijou
+ Love Live
+ D-Frag!
+ Kokoro Connect
+ Kokoro Connect OVA
+ Kotonoha no Niwa
+ Kotoura-san
+ NHK ni Youkoso
+ Steins;Gate
+ Yahari Ore no Seishun Love Comedy wa Machigatteiru
+ Shirobako
+ Re: Zero kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu
+ Ookami to Koushinryo
+ No Game No Life
+ Noragami
+ Kobayashi-san Chi no Maid Dragon
+ Golden Time
+ Death Note
+ Koe no Katachi
+ Kimi no No Wa


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 4, 2017)

Shinryaku! Ika Musume
*Second season:  *Shinryaku!? Ika Musume​Kore wa Zombie Desu ka?
*Second season:* Kore wa Zombie Desu ka? of the Dead​Nichijou
Binbougami ga!
Yuyushiki
Monster Musume no Iru Nichijou
Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Shukufuku wo!
Boku no Hero Academia
Kemono Friends
Kobayashi-san Chi no Maid Dragon
Persona 4 the Animation
*True ending:* Persona 4 the Animation: No One is Alone​Shingeki no Kyojin


----------



## jDSX (Jun 15, 2017)

+1 Samurai Champloo 
+1 Trigun
+1 Persona 4: The animation 
+1 Kill la kill


----------



## driverdis (Jun 16, 2017)

91 Days


----------



## TheWolfLord (Jul 10, 2017)

I ended up liking Makoto Shinkai's recent 'Your Name'.
Probably my favorite of his. Leaning way more sweet than bitter for a change.

Given that movies don't count though.

+1 Cowboy Bebop.


----------



## daweasel27 (Aug 5, 2017)

Cowboy Beboop


----------



## vinstage (Aug 14, 2017)

Cowboy Bebop
A Silent Voice
Boku No Hero Academia
Hotarubi No Mori e


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Jan 10, 2018)

*Parasyte*


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 16, 2018)

I would suggest Dimension W to anyone who would like a little romp in the same vein as say Cowboy Bebop.


----------



## vinstage (Jan 16, 2018)

BORTZ said:


> I would suggest Dimension W to anyone who would like a little romp in the same vein as say Cowboy Bebop.


The opening is also a really good song, Genesis, Stereo Dive Foundation iirc.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 18, 2018)

Im surprised Black Clover hasnt been named


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 18, 2018)

Yuru Camp


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 18, 2018)

Welp, i guess it now is no use to vote
Op wont update
I.meam, last time he was séen was two years ago


----------



## Koulucky (Dec 25, 2018)

Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood
Death Note


----------



## Dissaor (May 3, 2019)

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure.


----------



## dalimartin (May 24, 2019)

Black Butler, K


----------



## smileyhead (May 24, 2019)

Karakai Jouzu no Takagi-san


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jun 15, 2019)

+1

Fairy Tail Final Series
One Punch Man
Yo-Kai Watch
InuYasha
Dances with the Dragons
The Helpful Fox Senko San
Real Girl

and much more! Watching this on channel Animax right now!


----------



## nebulousquid (Jul 13, 2019)

Not for everyone, but Gregory Horror Show is a hidden gem.
It's a relatively obscure late 90s psychological horror CGI title by the same creator of Pecola, Naomi Iwata.


----------



## mesakagi (Jul 24, 2019)

I am a anime noob mostly because I almost exclusively watch really old anime but these three consecutive anime recommended to me by interesting people behind curtains I found to be very entertaining. Most if not all of the protags in these anime are all lil babby characters and typically I would avoid anime with artstyle like these but I gave them a shot and they were all surprisingly fantastic. I especially like the darker story lines and themes of horror, tragedy, suffering and loss. So from a anime noob I want to add these even if they probably have been mentioned before

1. Zankyou no Terror
2. Yakusoku no Neverland
3. Made in Abyss


----------



## AsPika2219 (Aug 2, 2019)

+1 
Yo-kai Watch Shadowside
Gyrozetter
My Hero Academia
Isekai Cheat Magician
Re: Zero - Starting Life in Another World
Inazuma Eleven Ares


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 2, 2019)

Charlotte
Tensei shitara Slime Datta Ken
Hitoribocchi no Marumaru Seikatsu
Isekai Quartet
Sewayaki Kitsune no Senko-san
FLCL
Tokyo Godfathers


----------



## MeitanteiReborn (May 31, 2020)

+1 Katekyo Hitman Reborn!
+1 Detective Conan
+1 Lupin the 3rd

---V Not on the list V---
+1 Space Dandy
+1 Assassination Classroom
+1 The Promised Neverland
+1 My Hero Academia
+1 One-Punch Man
+1 Haikyuu


----------



## thomassavage107 (Jun 26, 2020)

The Trunks Sword Replica was wielded by the famous character of popular anime and manga series, Trunks. He was the son of Bulma and Vegeta. In the series, he played the role of a time traveler who traveled back in the time to warn Goku and other people about the apocalypse. He was very popular in his town and was a physically healthy person. His famous fight in the series was his first encounter with the Frieze.


----------



## notimp (Jul 13, 2020)

The (especially old) Lupin III movies -


> Lupin III - Dead or Alive
> Lupin III - Farewell to Nostradamus (Kutabare! Nostradamus)
> Lupin III - Fujiko Mine`s Lie (Mine Fujiko no Uso)
> Lupin III - Goemon Ishikawa`s Spray of Blood (Chikemuri no Ishikawa Goemon)
> ...



Never had seen the series before, and started after seeing the 3D version of Lupin III The First recently.

Its a mixture of Tintin meets, Topkapi, meets social dropout allure. Tons of charm, tons of detail (really well realized for an anime in general, not just from the era), and late 70s anime aesthetic.

Love it.


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (May 21, 2021)

+1 Watamote (No Matter How I look at it, it's you guys fault I'm not popular)
+1 Deadman Wonderland


----------



## zeroultima6 (May 22, 2021)

+1 for:
Detective Conan
Naruto
Shimonetta
Future Diary
Trigun
Berserk
Space Dandy
Sailor Moon
Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood
Konjiki no Gash Bell (Zatch Bell)
Overlord
Monster Musume
Interspecies Reviewers
Kill La Kill
Darling in the Franxx
Cowboy Bebop
Inuyasha
Yashahime
Parasyte
Excel Saga
Lucky Star
Madoka Magica
Monster
The Familiar of Zero

and that's all i can think of


----------



## Nikokaro (Jul 1, 2021)

The Great Classics of Japanese animation from the 1970s and 1980s. In particular:

1) The first anime derived from the works of Go Nagai, especially:
Mazinger Z, Grendizer, Jeeg, Getter Robot, Devilman.

2) Hokuto no Ken, especially the first series, and its movies;

3) The series inspired by Rumiko Takahashi's work, especially Maison Ikkoku;

4) Guyver, original version;

5) Kurumada's Saint Seiya, especially the first series, up to Sanctuary, Asgard, Poseidon;

6) Berserk series and its movies.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jul 14, 2021)

if your into hunger games checkout Darwin's Game or a brand new anime just started called Battle Game in 5 seconds also recommend Digimon Adventure (2020) a retelll of the first series, out of all the Yugi-oh animes I recommend Arc V (5)


----------



## AsPika2219 (May 4, 2022)

+1 for yashahime princess half-demon (sequel to Inuyasha)

I am watching this right now!  Is under season 2 and will finished anytime! Waiting for season 3 very soon.


----------



## Tempesto (Jul 12, 2022)

+1 for:
Higurashi no Naku Koro Ni
Clannad Afterstory


----------



## plasturion (Aug 19, 2022)

+Tico of the Seven Seas


----------



## Dragons (Sep 18, 2022)

Have not been watching a lot of anime last anime I watched was dragon ball super hero’s it was good didn’t animation style keep it 2d.,

Anime is slowly going down for me nothing has look good for me to see that I want to watch


----------



## BehonArt (Jan 5, 2023)

Bocchi the Rock was a big surprise for me.  I normally have had zero interest in these low-key high school band shows (Stuff like K-ON never interested me at all), but the meme economy has been having a field day with this show and it convinced me to watch, and it's legit good.


----------

